# Betta Tail looks damaged



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, i have had my Betta for two months i have noticed his tail has become smaller and ripped. 

what is the best way to prevent this from happening?

what is the best temp to keep my betta in?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

78-80F = best temperature.

Have you got plastic plants in his tank? Those can shred fins quite easily. He may be tail biting (offer him some cover, silk plants -- not plastic -- or real ones, to help him feel less stressed). Or it may be related to fin rot, which is usually brought on by ammonia/cold water/poor food running down the fish's health.

Very clean, correctly warm water and a good protein-rich betta food will do a lot to help his fins heal.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks a lot for your reply, in regards to the plastic plant decor i did have it in the tank before all this happened. at the moment i have 3 rocks which i got from a lake i washed them n put it in his tank. two days ago he had wiggled himself down under the marbles n he got stuck so we had to take him out. Could the rocks be the problem? or the fact that he got stuck b the problem? i also have a small glass frog orniment in the tank and a living Zebra snail.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

How many gallons is your tank, is it heated, and how often do you change the water?

Betta fins are really delicate.. he could have torn them. Or it could be a water quality issue - or both. The more info we have, the closer we can come to working out the issue.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

tank is one gallon it has a light to heat his water n a filter i change the water every two weeks n put fresh water


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

we also put liquid in the water that we got from the pet store + change 100% of the water


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Every two weeks is wayyy not enough for a 1 gallon. 

Fish pee a lot. This produces ammonia that they have to breathe and live in, which eats away at their gills, skins and fins like acid. This in turn helps diseases like fin rot get a hold of them.

A 1 gallon tank should be getting water changes at least 3 x per week, with a good water conditioner like a drop or two of Seachem's Prime to help remove toxins. 

The light might not be keeping his temp stable enough, either - have you got a thermometer, to test it for how cold it gets at night? Is the light running 24/7? If not, this could be contributing to his fin issue. If it is running 24/7 (to keep the heat more stable) that could be causing him stress. 

I guess the simplest treatment I can think of is the one I already mentioned - but if you splash out on a 2.5 gallon or more, so you can fit a decent adjustable mini heater in it, and do more frequent water changes with a good water conditioner, this will probably help him heal really fast and avoid disease (I can't see fin rot on him.. )

Some soft silk plants might help him feel more secure, too.. burying themselves in rocks is sign they're too cold/too stressed.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

you might want to be changing the water in there every other day. A one gallon builds ammonia pretty fast and can be causing the distress for him to bite his tail


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

nutrafin betta plus is what i put in the wTer


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks so much guys!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

not a problem :-D


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

No worries, zpirani. My first betta was a red veiltail, and they're still my favourites out of all the long-finned fish. Your is a handsome feller, I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

26-28 degrees C is that the best water temp ???


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah. thats perfect!


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

about the rocks i got from the lake is it ok to keep them in there ?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmmm those I'd be a little more leary of. You'd have to boil/bake them to make sure it doesn't have a disease on it. Also it might not be the right rock for a tank. A lake has a lot of volume and bad rocks (among other nasty things) don't really affect it, but a tank is a very little amount of water to try to disperse harmful chemicals. 

I would go to petsmart/petco and find their clearance section. You can sometimes find "river rocks" made for aquariums


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

ok i will remove the rocks and maybe just put his aquarium decor back in. the water thermometers are they special or just normal thermometers ?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think there's a water thermometer. You could find it in the pet stores. Make sure it's the ones that go in the tank. With suction cups and is able to float. The ones that test from outside... Sucks IMO.  Hope his fins heal!


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot. Is there any other tips we need to know about Bettas, My fishes name is Elmo.


----------



## datniggastuff (Jul 11, 2012)

I just noticed today that my betta is just lying on the floor of the tank. I tapped it and he started to move, however, he just goes back to lying there. Its saddening and i dont know what to do can someone please help me to help him.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is a good tip for your betta:

1. If you can, buy him a larger tank. It will help make the ammonia less concentrated and mean less water changes for you.

2. Even if you cannot, do a 100% water change for your fish. Make sure you scrub everything thoroughly from the tank walls to the gravel and decor. Do NOT use soap and make sure to slowly acclimate him to the new tank temperature. 

3. Monitor your fish for a few days. He may be suffering from poor water conditions or some other problem related to the tank set up. Make sure he only has silk plants, a heater, and safe hiding caves that have openings larger than a quarter or else he may get stuck and hurt himself. 

4. Keep regular changes each day. After a while he should perk up.

As for keeping him healthy, I recommend buying a water test kit so you can make sure his ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels are not too high. Also, get a good conditioner like stress coat from API or Prime from Seachem. Give him a regular schedule and nutritious food that has at least 38% crude protein. I recommend pellet form so that the food does not pollute the water as much and because freeze dried food can cause constipation and bloat.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it suffering from fin rot?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

datniggastuff, you're better off making your own thread, rather than using someone else's. 

zpiriani, basically bettas do great with warm water and good food (omega one pellets look good, I aim to try those), and as long they are not exposed to ammonia. Throw him a live mosquito or blood worm a couple times per week, he'll love it and a little extra protein won't hurt him. Flakes are not great, they increase ammonia and most don't have enough protein for bettas.

And make sure your tank has a lid. Bettas are great at jumping, you'll see a lot of 'oh no, he jumped' threads here..

See how he goes. If his fins don't repair rapidly with just clean water and good food, please do get back to the forum as there's other stuff you can do to help. But try the simplest things first.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

my fishy is active just the tsil looked different so i got scared i have a water thermometer and the water is 80F temp


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

*tail seems to look worse !!!!*

I dont know what is wrong but the tail of my beautiful Elmo seems to look worse that what it was before. Temp of water is at 80F there is a thermometer and a heater in the tank the water is clean and fishy is happy n swimming n making bubbles. I put Bettafix (medicine) in the water and Nutrafin as well. I dont know why the tail just keeps getting worse ??? he made lots of bubbles yesterday i am unsure if he is tail biting? SOMEONE HELP PLEASE !!!

Regards 

PariZi


----------



## tara41192 (Jul 19, 2012)

Make sure you constantly change the water it might help otherwise it will turn into an infection.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

i change all the water every 2 days i just changed it on wednesday


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

new picture? is it black around the edges or does it look ripped?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

just looks ripped not black


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Its not fin rot then. Your keeping up with the water changes which is good, it'll keep that away. This means he's biting his tail or catching it on an ornament. What do you have for decorations and such?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

latest tail pic its not tail rot i dont think but it just seems to be getting smaller n smaller


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

ever since i have put the heater in the tank he has been sleeping right by it


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

should i take out that big ROCK decor???


----------



## tara41192 (Jul 19, 2012)

Good! Then let nature heal him


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

the rock part is fine, the little plastic plants might be doing it though. I would keep his water changes up. Maybe dose with a bit of extra stress coat and aq salt to try to help that fin grow back


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

im going to take the rock out leave his tank just plain maybe that will help water temp is at 80F


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup thats perfect for him. You're doing good with him so far now we just got to figure out what the deal is with his tail. Is there by chance any clearish white fins at the end of his tail?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

no cant see anything like that at the end of tail. i have a snail in the tank too could that be a prob?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

if he sleeps at the bottom of the tank does that mean hes just resting and enjoying the warm water? he started doing that today after heater went on ?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

what kind of snail?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

he could just be adjusting to the new water temp by laying around. The warm water will definitely help him out though


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

tiger snail hard shell hes there in the picture sitting on the rock have had him for over a month now


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

for that small of a tank that large of a Nerite snail is even too much. I looked up tiger snail, their actually just zebra nerite snails. I true tiger snail shouldn't be in the water. But for a one gallon you'd need a pretty small snail to not affect the ammonia in the water as much. With that big guy in there I would definitely say he's the cause for stress. They do bite tails when they get stressed. I would recommend bumping him up to bigger tank, or just removing the snail.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

oh ya sorry zebra snail not tiger snail. do i need to take him out because the also dirty the water?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

they* dirty the water


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Nerite snails are the least bio-loading snails out there, but it's bio-load does grow with size. I would get the snail into a bigger tank, or put you betta in a different tank.


----------



## Made2party (Jul 20, 2012)

room temp (72.F) is probably the best temp for your fish  usually their tail will heal in the right habitat 
It could just be a defect from the container from the store bowls unless you breed it then i can not help with what might have gone wrong


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

no 72 is not the right temp. 78-82 is the correct temp. Where are you getting this information from Made2party?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

i have got the aquarium salt for freshwater fish (all natural) i can see a little bit of white tips at the end of his ripped tail water temp is at 80F and i have taken the big rock OUT of the tank. he seems to be fine i am just worried about his tail. i change his water every 2-3 days all the water gets drained away


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

you should be alright. Are the white tips more clear or pur white/fluffy?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Very little clear tips nothing white n puffy he had a nice long tail just wondering y its getting shorter will salt make it better because ive got some ?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

that means the tail is growing. Adding a bit of aq salt will help grow them quicker but they will grow on their own.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

He lays on the bottom of the tank a lot is there a reason for that? When i tap the glass then he wakes up n swims n goes back to the bottom


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Under his gills i see its becoming white i took out the snail and added salt what do i do to him now


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

wait. Keep up on your water changes (adding salt to the water) for the next week or so. If there isn't any signs of improvement in a week then we got to start looking at what else could be wrong.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

he is not eating his food either he just sits there hes not very active since yesterday


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmmm. you did your 100% water change yesterday right? and thats when you introduced the salt correct?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

I put the heater in yesterday and thats when he started to get lazy, today i changed entire water and introduced salt 1 spoon in the 1 gallon tank. I have also put water medicine and medicine for his tail


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

1 teaspoon of aquarium salt right? and then what other medicine are you using? you might want to get an aquarium thermometer to make sure the heater isn't frying your tank


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a thermometer in the tank yes 1 spoon aquarium salt the other medicines i put in are bettafix and nutrafin betta plus


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

If he does not get Active then whats the next thing i can do


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

bettafix isn't the most reliable medicine. Its been known to cause big problems with bettas. The betta plus is fine. I wouldn't recommend medicating for bitten or ripped tails (they can heal on their own for that) infact pristine water conditions for about a week can cure most things by itself. I would do another 100% water change but dont put the bettafix in there.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

I have a plastic plant in Armani"s tank maybe thats why his fins look all torn. hmmmmm


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

lvandert said:


> bettafix isn't the most reliable medicine. Its been known to cause big problems with bettas. The betta plus is fine. I wouldn't recommend medicating for bitten or ripped tails (they can heal on their own for that) infact pristine water conditions for about a week can cure most things by itself. I would do another 100% water change but dont put the bettafix in there.


I used bettafix and it worked for me


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I didn't say it never works, I just said its not reliable, which is the general census of the people on here. Some swear against it and some says it works. but I stand by what I said. If he's just healing a ripped or bitten tail you don't need to medicate.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Can i change the water tomorrow or do i need to do it right now


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would change it today. Better safe then sorry. Did the lethargy start after you introduced the bettafix?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

No i gave him the betta fix before too n he was fine but yesterday after i put the heater in he started getting all lazy


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

He could be suffering from Fin rot... I would change the water often and buy a medicine at your local Petstore.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok good, just got to make sure its not that. With that being said you don't have to do the water change. Did you rinse the heater before putting it in? What temp does the thermometer say? It sounds like he's either to warm or to cold. Hmmm he doesn't have any fuzzies, he's not bloated, his scales aren't pineconed out and he doesn't have fin rot right?

Edit: @ jenjen there isn't any black edges on the fins...


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

I change water every 2 days and i have medicine called bettafix


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Him being lazy is very very wierd never seen him like this before n the white stuff under his gills dunno where that came from either + hes not eating


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

I did not rinse the heater. His tail has been getting shorter n shorter and now he has a white patch under gills. water temp is at 78-80F


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Do u think the tank has given him this infection should i keep him in something else?? Do i doma gradual water change or just change all water at once?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there any way you can get him a bit larger tank? 2-2.5 gallons would give him more space for exercise and be easier on you. You would only have to do two water changes a week...plus it would be a little easier to keep the water at a stable temperature.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

He goes up gets air and comes back n lies down thats all he does. Since yesterday


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Hes lost his colour from under his face its all whitsh


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

White  dunno how that happened i just feel hes not well


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmmm. I would gradually do a 50-100% water change. Make sure your using the same temp water when you change it out. Also drop the water level to 1/2 and change that every day now. Take out any decorations and rocks (if you can) to give him more room. The white stuff under his gills. can you get a picture?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

I can try to get a pic but he swims so fast i cant do it. Its just like hes lost his red colour. So i should bring the Water to half and the gradually do water change everyday? Take out two cups n put fresh two cups of same temp water


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

If he's having trouble breathing might as well make it easier on him. yup do the gradual water change. Same temp water. If your going to continue the bettafix I would cut the salt out. I would do one or the other, which every your more comfortable with.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok i will do gradual water change and make his water less i think i will give salt a try maybe it will help heal him or u think bettafix?


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

I duno hiw he got this silly infection or whatever it is i only got him two months back he was perfectly fine n then all of a sudden all this happens


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Who knows why they get sick. As for which one you should do its up to you. Just make sure you read the box/bottle carefully for dosage with only a half gallon. I really hope he gets better soon.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

What if i dont put anything and see if just plain warm water will help him??


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not fin rot.
You've got a tail biter. I as well, strongly suggest getting a tank at least 2.5 gallons. an appropriately sized heater, and lots of decor to frequently change out to entertain him.
Most tail biting comes from stress or boredom. It maybe both, it maybe just one of those. But why not knock them both out with a larger tank and decor to change out once a month?

Good luck with him!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

zpirani said:


> What if i dont put anything and see if just plain warm water will help him??


water isn't going to make him stop tail biting
a better environment and entertainment will.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

zpirani said:


> Ok i will do gradual water change and make his water less i think i will give salt a try maybe it will help heal him or u think bettafix?


I honestly wouldn't even use BettaFix. I've read too many people having more problems using BettaFix.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

zpirani said:


> I can try to get a pic but he swims so fast i cant do it. Its just like hes lost his red colour. So i should bring the Water to half and the gradually do water change everyday? Take out two cups n put fresh two cups of same temp water


Id wait until he sits still to take a picture. 
Or if he moves when you come over, do you have an iphone? you could take a video, upload it to youtube and give us the link.


----------



## zpirani (Jul 11, 2012)

*Elmo is all good now!!!!*

YAY hes doing fine now  thanks for all your help!!! My snail died in the tank and made fishy sick too that was the problem.


----------

